

Stegano.js : a javascript and HTML based steganography encoder/decoder - Garbage
https://github.com/tuseroni/stegano.js

======
Groxx
The first two lines of the encoder.html file are this:

    
    
      <html>
      <script type="text/javascript" src="php.default.min.js"></script>
    

What's "php.default.min.js"?

That aside, it doesn't run in Chrome (haven't tried other browsers, sorry),
and I see little that describes it or the method, and haven't sat down and
worked through the logic. The effectiveness of steganography depends _heavily_
on how you hide the data though, and I don't see anything that implies I
should trust this setup over something else.

Also, I have doubts that this works 100% in floating point math:

    
    
      var t = 2091639 * s0 + c * 2.3283064365386963e-10; // 2^-32
      s0 = s1;
      s1 = s2;
      return s2 = t - (c = t | 0);
    

but I could definitely be wrong.

~~~
superchink
"php.js implements PHP functions in JavaScript"

<https://github.com/kvz/phpjs>

------
mistercow
Commentlessness, hundreds of inline JS lines in HTML pages, and magic numbers,
oh my!

